
Show HN: Siproc – A primitive SIP client that spawns processes for each call - cviilgan
https://schm1dt.ch/git/siproc/file/README.md.html
======
jacquesm
Spawning a process for each call / endpoint is how almost every large phone
switchboard does it. See also: Erlang The Movie:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKfKtXYLG78](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKfKtXYLG78)

~~~
shawnz
Who uses Erlang in telephony besides Ericsson?

~~~
detaro
AFAIK Motorola does (did?) too.

------
cviilgan
This is a project I desperately needed a few times in the past, but could not
find anything covering my needs.

What it does is to act as a SIP softphone, and spawn a process for each
incoming or outgoing call, which can handle events (like DTMF tones) or do
actions (like playing files) via stdin/stdout.

Currently, I am using it to spam filter incoming calls at home.

As a side question: I wonder where one can publish software like this
nowadays, when freshmeat etc. are either gone or read-only. Preferably a place
that is not GitHub.

~~~
toast0
I didn't look at the code yet, but this looks like it would be super useful
for a home project I have now (interface with DoorKing gate controller) and
would have been very helpful at my last job (verification code delivery).

Please consider adding a license.

~~~
cviilgan
Good point with the license, GPLv3-ified it now. This should not be a
hindrance to use the software, since one never needs to link against it.

Thanks :)

